# Speedlite 550ex for DSLR's?



## Richard8971 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know that the 550ex is one of (if not) the largest flashes that Canon has made. I see several of them on Craigslist for a great price (around $250.00) but are they "compatable" with the 7D, 5D2, etc... I know they will "work" but would I be better off with a 580exII or 600?

Just curious...

D


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 9, 2012)

The main practical difference is that the 550EX can't be controlled from the camera's flash control menu - you have to use the flash's controls. That isn't necessarily a big issue.

Have you considered a similarly-priced new third party unit?


----------



## PVS (Nov 9, 2012)

550ex works great on my 5dc but for some odd reason it won't allow me rear curtain sync on 5dmk2. AF beam assist works great on both cameras. It's a monster flash worth every penny.


----------



## Richard8971 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the answers. I know that the 550ex will rapid fire. I have tried looking online to find the fire rate per second. Does anyone know how fast it will rapid fire?


----------



## Freestyle222 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 2 550's and love them! They work great on the 1Dmark II, 20D, 5d, 5d mark II but they don't work that great on the 5d III.....I've gotten them to go 3 to 5 frames rapid fire...I use powerex batteries.


----------



## Richard8971 (Nov 16, 2012)

I may have to slow down my 7D to 3fps but that's not a bad thing. Would be nice to be able to take "rapid fire" shots without the flash "pooping out".


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> Would be nice to be able to take "rapid fire" shots without the flash "pooping out".



Are you using an external battery pack? That's supposed to accelerate the flash as fast as it can go w/o overheating.



Richard8971 said:


> I know they will "work" but would I be better off with a 580exII or 600?



Except for the "group function" the 600rt seems to be 100% compatible with the 5d2, even if Canon says otherwise concerning hss over rt - like on my 60d, it's just missing the rt ui from the camera menu. It is overpriced (as most recent Canon gear) but I bought it anyway because a) it's got the 5d3-compat af assist (in case I ever buy that), b) I wanted the future-proof rt tech and c) the 200mm reflector imho does make a difference for guide # and conserving battery power when tele-flashing.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 5, 2012)

"[550EX]don't seem to work that well on the 5Dmk3"

Yikes! Freestyle, can you tell us what experienes have you had that showed incompatibility? ...or anyone else with 5Dmk3 and 550EX issues?

I had been banking on building a set of these 550's to replace older vivitars for locations work and was going to use them with Phottix triggers. I sometimes want to take Norman lights, so need triggering that can include this kind of power pack.
I use 5Dmk 2 and mk3 bodies.

jonathan7007


----------



## expo01 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got 3 550's in use for the past 5 years. They have worked well together and with the following cameras: 20D, 1D Mark 3, 1D Mark 4 and 1Ds Mark 3.

I've also (this year) bought a 5D3 but I have not used the 550s on it yet. For the majority of on camera flash work I've used the 580 II, just because it will seal the connection (weathersealing) with 1D bodies.

If the weathersealing is no issue for you (since you're using a 5D it may not be) then I can recommend the 550s with no hesitation.

Concerning recycle time: I'm sorry, I don't rapid fire flashes. Cannot help you out there. External battery packs will decrease recycle time though.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 5, 2012)

Expo, thanks for the reply. I will try to PM Freestyle for the source of his concern with the 5Dmk3 paired with 550EX. Weathersealing not a common shoot problem in my work.

jonathan7007


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just curious, I have read here that some people are having "issues" with the 550ex on the 5D3. Any comments to using them on the 7D?


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 9, 2012)

UPDATE:

I found a really nice used Canon 550ex on Adorama for $90.00. I couldn't say no. I bought it and it came in Friday. (flash and case) Some small mars and smudges, (nothing more than what I would have done to a new one) and the only thing it was missing was the built-in diffuser. (Hence why it was so cheap) I have never once used the built-in one on any of my other flashes so I didn't think this would be an issue. I have always used the plastic slide on ones.

I took it out yesterday and it worked like a champ. Rapid fire kept up with my 8fps 7D! I have an external pack on the way, but so far, so good. This sucker is great! I'll tell ya what, if I ever find another one of these for a good price I will not hesitate grabbing it. Amazing value for a great flash.

D


----------



## Freestyle222 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys, just saw this thread again and it's responses...

The issues that I have noticed with 550's and the 5D mark III are just when one flash is on the camera, with or without a Stofen diffuser. The camera will not give the right exposure, mostly underexposing. Same flash on the 5D mark II and no problem at all.

When using both the 550's with one on the camera as master, and one being triggered off camera to the side as the slave there are no issues at all and it works as expected with the 5D mark III.


----------

